# My Weight Training Routine



## Poggy (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi all 

Well i've been going to the gym for three months now (i think!)

Over that time i've kept modifying the workout. But now, i think i've finally found one that i like.

Please take a look and tell me what you think - too much / too little? I'll be starting this workout routine this week (starting Monday).

http://www.danielpogson.com/workout.jpeg

Sets: 2 - 4
Reps: 6 - 12
Weight: Have been moderate for first three months but i now plan on using heavier weights

Cheers, Dan


----------



## Simon Curran (Aug 14, 2005)

Your link isn't working mate.


----------



## Poggy (Aug 14, 2005)

hmm that's weird. It worked for me! I'll have a look at it ...


----------



## Poggy (Aug 14, 2005)

There we go... it should be showing up in this thread now  (above post)


----------



## Simon Curran (Aug 14, 2005)

Nope, I'm still just getting an active x emblem on the screen and no link.

Why not just try to post your schedule itself here


----------



## Poggy (Aug 14, 2005)

Monday:

Cardio:
 - Treadmill
 - Bike

Abs & Core:
 - Crunches
 - Side Crunches
 - Side Bends

Chest:
 - Pec Deck
 - Flat Bench Press
 - Incline Bench Press
 - Decline Bench Press

Triceps:
 - Press-Down
 - Dips

---

Wednesday:

Cardio:
 - Treadmill
 - Bike

Abs & Core:
 - Crunches
 - Side Crunches
 - Side Bends

Back:
 - Arches (for lower back)
 - Lat Pull-Down

Biceps:
 - Barbell Curl
 - Preacher Curl

---

Friday:

Cardio:
 - Treadmill
 - Bike

Abs & Core:
 - Crunches
 - Side Crunches
 - Side Bends

Shoulders:
 - Shoulder Press
 - Side Raises
 - Front Raises

Legs:
 - Standing Calf Raises
 - Press
 - Extension
 - Curl
 - Hip Adduction (proper name?)
 - Hip Abduction (proper name?) 
    (last two exercises do the inner thigh & outer thigh)


----------



## Simon Curran (Aug 14, 2005)

Looks OK to me but what are your goals with training?

I only ask because your schedule resembles an advanced body building type workout.


----------



## Poggy (Aug 14, 2005)

I have two main goals:
1, Improve Stamina
2, Improve Strength

I'd also like to get a bit bigger (more 'toned').


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi!  I would suggest that you go to the forums on www.bodybuilding.com. There you can get some very good advice on a workout schedule. Just keep in mind to stretch and flex your joints so that you can maintain joint mobility and flexibility, as a martial artist you will need to retain that. 

 Here is a summary of my workout schedule. I am also on a very strict eating schedule too. I have been using this plan for about 3 weeks now. It is working quite nicely. I am loosing fat and gaining muscle, strength, and stamina.

    Monday:     Chest/Shoulders/Tricep/Cardio
   Tuesday:    Cardio ONLY
   Wednesday:  Legs/Abs/Cardio(optional)
   Thursday:   Cardio ONLY
   Friday:     Back/Biceps/Cardio

 BB.com has an excercise page where you can click on the muscle or muscle group and it will show you the compound and isolation exercises for them. I have a very detailed workout plan/journal that I keep. 

   Good luck.


----------



## Zujitsuka (Aug 15, 2005)

Here is my current workout (08/14/2005 - 09/03/2005):


My goal for this period is to enhance my explosiveness (i.e. power / rate of force) by doing functional movements and lifts, and to increase my muscular endurance. Lean muscle development and fat loss will be residual benefits.

*Sunday, Tuesday, and Thursday:*

Perform this routine as a circuit for two to five sets. Take a one minute break between circuit sets.

The following equipment is needed: a jump rope; one 35 pound dumbbell; a pair of 10 pound dumbbells; and a stability ball.

Do the following reps: *100 skips of the rope to be done before each exercise*; 10 reps per dumbbell exercise (on both sides of the body when applicable); and either 30 seconds or 12 reps per stability ball exercise (on both sided of the body when applicable). *All lifts are one handed lifts unless otherwise indicated*.


Turkish get-up -- squat style 
One-handed, single leg RDL to clean and press 
Sumo squat to upright row 
Windmill 
Static squat w/ tricep extension 
Hammer curl to push jerk 
Bent over row 
Lunge w/ cross-over (use two 10 pound dumbbells) 
Overhead lateral raise (use two 10 pound dumbbells) 
Bent over tricep kickback (use one 10 pound dumbbells)  
Arms extended plank on stability ball 
Side plank on stability ball 
Oblique curl on stability ball 
Back extension w/ two 10-pound dumbbells 
Bridge on head w/ feet on stability ball 
Cool down w/ various passive stretches


----------

